# Upgrade/Install Interior Ambient Lighting (separate from pano sunroof thread!)



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

Hi Guys-

I love this forum - first car forum I've ever been a part of, and I'm learning so much. Love the helpful "community" nature - everyone sharing such useful information, and answering questions for others, and being helpful, good citizens for one another. (Maybe our politicians can take notice! I digress... Sorry!)

AnywayZ - One of my favorite features in cars these days is interior ambient lighting. I think it's beautiful, helpful, improves safety, and a million other advantages. My past two cars were BMW's - which had pretty nice ambient lighting. I was going to order a BMW X5 - which riegns supreme in the ambient lighting department - but that's a whole other story; I've got the Tiguan now.

In any case, I'd like to add ambient lighting to my '19 SEL-P Tig. But'd I'd never add in anything that's tacky/real 3rd-party looking. I'd do it 100% right and classy and stylish - as "OEM looking" as possible - or not at all.

I'm adding some pictures - so you guys can see what my target/goal is like. NOTE - I'm not very mechanically-experienced - but can learn and follow directions.

Ultimately - What I'm asking is: (1) Does anyone have any experience adding/upgrading the interior ambient lighting in these cars, and can share relevant experience/parts (2) Can anyone reference any parts/instructions I can purchase/reference; and (3) Any electrical/other considerations, before attempting such an endeavor?

(I know I've already got ambient lighting; and I've got a build date of early 2019 - so I don't have the hardware installed for the panoramic ambient lighting - though I wish I did. (Maybe that'd be a good place to start...)

Thanks! -Joey-
https://imgur.com/s7n2d3o
https://imgur.com/t7S0y0u
https://imgur.com/83D3LWH


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I can chime in with some info. 

As you probably already know NAR(North America Region) Tiguan and VW in general are pretty stripped down from ROW(Rest of the world) models to keep their price at certain level. This means that adding OEM ambient or "OEM like" ambient lights will be more involved. Luckily, since you have SEL Premium model you have the best starting point you could get on a NAR Tiguan.

As a SEL P owner you should already have ambient light in your front door sills and front door trim panel. I'm not sure if NAR Tiguan also comes with illuminated door handles. I guess you can confirm for us.
Of course you also get sunroof ambient light automatically with a sunroof(excluding 2019 models, but still doable).

You should be able add (to your Premium model):
Rear door sills with ambient light
Rear door trim ambient light
Door handles ambient light if not already equipped
Rear footwell lights

Door warning/puddle lights. I actually wrote DYI for this:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9309573-2018-Tiguan-MQB-Door-Warning-Lights-Retrofit-DYI

I believe ROW models have few more ambient lights in the cabin but I don't have access to ROW wiring diagrams to confirm. :/

When it comes to "OEM like" ambient, you can go as crazy as you like. That's personal preference. Some ideas: cup holders, front dash insert, rear console inserts


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

Thank you for the fantastic, thorough (and motivating) reply! Great ideas and suggestions.

Great thinking - I'm going to first look at what ROW models offer for the interior lighting - and get some ideas from there. Maybe it'll be easier to to find replacement international parts (ie rear door sills, etc) that include the light strips.

And thank you for also confirming the other point I had in my OP - the helpfulness and consideration of other members of this forum. Honestly - it makes me happier to be a VW owner - knowing the fellow passionate owners who are available and willing to support each other. I had some VW-fan boy friends growing up - Never understood their love for the brand. I'm starting to understand now. Coming from BMW - we owners had our own stereotypes - which were probably mostly rooted in truth. There's def a more positive vibe coming from this group! Thanks 'gents!


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Wondering if you ever followed through on any of these upgrade plans? Curious to know what might have come from it.


----------

